# Bowhunt report....my 1st deer



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Friday, October 15th, became a significant day in my life. After only 3 bow hunting trips, I got my first deer every with a bow. I booked a day with Matts Family Orchard and what a day it was. Rick Matt, being the excellent host that he is, called Thursday evening to make sure I was good to and had everything I needed. I had been to Matts on 2 other occasions. Each time I saw deer and each time I blew it with the usual mistakes that beginning bowhunters make. To much noise, wasn't set up right, insufficient scent protection etc. Each time I walked away from the experience feeling good about it but Rick was concerned about my frustration level. He also wanted to let me know that he had seen deer moving about around 9:00 in the mornings so I should be diligent and stick with the hunt till late morning.
Well, at 9:25, listening to Rick paid off. I spotted movement to my right and after what seemed like an eternity, I nice little 7 point buck emerged from the woods. Since I had learned about scent the hard way, this time I was well protected when the buck came out 10 yards away.
I waited for the calm to come over the buck and when he lower his head to sniff the ground, I raised my bow, drew the arrow back, and found my mark. But I had been made by the buck and see was starting to turn to look at me. My heart was beating so fast that i'm sure he could hear it too. But it was too late for Mr. Buck. I let the arrow fly in what seemed to be SLOW motion. The buck tried to leap forward but was too late. The arrow hit with a loud smack. The buck jumped and disappeared into the wood with what appeared to be a hit in that borderline area between good hit and gut shot. I could hear him crash thru the wood for what sounded to be 75 yards.
And now I wait. 10 minute , 20 minutes and the finally at the half hour mark, I climbed out of the tree. With GPS in hand, I head in after him. I was trying to stay optimistic about the hit as it was a quartering away shot. Hopefully it also hit in the diaphram and caught some vitals. 
Well to wrap it up, I located the deer and as you have often hear, the rest Is history. 
I am impressed with Matts Family Orchard. While I know lots of places offer day hunts but none could beat the personal touch and convienence that Rick Matt offers. Sitting right on the edge of Cypress, the experience and thrill couldn't be any better. The savings in time and gas ALONE justify giving it a try. I met BUZZ while I was there and can only say "What a great guy". He gave valuable advice and offered pointer on bowhunting.
I returned to the Orchard for an evening hunt but that was to mainly reflect on the events of the morning and watch nature welcome in the night. The lighten feeders are a real thrill and a host of rabbits, racoons and even a Bobcat paraded thru to complete the outdoor experience. 
About the shot: The 100 gr Atom penetrated the stomach (yuck) also made an inch long gash in one lung and pierced the other. The hit was fatal, the deer passed quickly and was within 100 yards of the blind








































http://www.mattfamilyorchard.com/


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A huge congrats for your first bow buck!

I can tell you it took me much longer and the buck was much smaller when I finally got one. I can still remember the thrill like it was yesterday. 

Many more to come for you, I am sure.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Man congrats on the hunt!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job. Congrats!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Way to go!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats Timemachine! That smack when the arrow hits is my favorite part.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats, it all came together for you ! Thanks for sharin !


----------

